# CP Oneida Kestrel



## WI BowFish (Sep 21, 2009)

Here is a sneak peek of the new oneida kestrel coming out this spring, Just when oneida couldnt get any better:thumbs_up
Enjoy and please post your comments on the bow:darkbeer:
Kurt


----------



## WI BowFish (Sep 21, 2009)

ttt


----------



## txarcher1 (Aug 5, 2003)

*I like the way the cam system has a cleaner look.
Looks like it will be a seller. Price? *


----------



## WI BowFish (Sep 21, 2009)

Specs and price will be posted this spring, its gonna be a great shooter tho


----------



## wally (May 14, 2003)

*oneida kestrel*

ttt for a very interesting bow.
:smile:


----------



## cartman308 (Aug 12, 2006)

I've always wanted an Oneida. the silky smooth draw is just amazing!!! 

nice looking piece!


----------



## 61695 (Sep 15, 2005)

WI BowFish said:


> Specs and price will be posted this spring, its gonna be a great shooter tho


Don't keep us waiting long.


----------



## Gusman (Dec 24, 2009)

*Kestrel to be on MOODTV*

Saw that the Kestrel will be on MOODTV featuring BowHunterPlanet's Dave Thomas showing it. 

You can see it hanging there next to the Darton 3800


----------



## fishcatcher (Mar 24, 2009)

man that would be one fine bowfishing rig for sure. i want one.


----------



## MrSinister (Jan 23, 2003)

Any new news on the bow. When I called a while back they said it was still in revision and they were changing the limb pockets and draw stop type on the bow. It has been a while. I hear the price tag will be a little high to grab one for bow fishing unless you got some serious bowfishing funds


----------



## 61695 (Sep 15, 2005)

nothing new on the website.


----------



## Gusman (Dec 24, 2009)

*New News*

Yes,

The bow is in the marketing stage right now. You can call Oneida and place in order. Not sure on the leadtime.


----------



## MrSinister (Jan 23, 2003)

What does that mean? I was told the bow was being changed in terms of design from Oneida directly was that incorrect? Is the bow pictured a pre production run or what?


----------

